# For sulcatas why do most sites say not to feed alfalfa hay?



## Delta622 (Feb 29, 2012)

Is it not healthy?


----------



## Laura (Feb 29, 2012)

its the protein in it.. but plant protein isnt as bad as meat.. 
protein = pyrimiding.. was the thought...


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 29, 2012)

Also some of the thought behind it is that other animals such as cattle (I raise them as well) the Alfalfa hay will cause them to bloat. However this problem won't effect your torts. I think as far as tortoises go this rule is more of popular belief rather than actual fact.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 1, 2012)

Pound for pound Alfalfa hay is one of the most nutrional foods you can feed. It can contain anywhere from about 15-20% protein, depending upon time of cutting and soil content that the grass was grown in. Tortoises do require protein in their diet. Plant protein is fine, animal protein is not. It also contains an average of about 30% fiber which is very good. 
Timothy, Bermuda, Orchard and Clover are also very good hay sources, all with a lower protein percentage than alfalfa if protein is a concern to you. I have been feeding my tortoises fresh alfalfa and alfalfa hay, as well as some of the other sources listed, for over 25 years now as part of a good quality, varied diet and have yet to any negative effect from doing so.


----------



## Katherine (Mar 1, 2012)

I feed alfalpha, timothy and bermuda hay from my local feed store in variation. I've got healthy tortoises and no complaints about any of them. I'd just be careful about storage and feeding location if you don't have a lot of tortoise because in the humid environment so many of keep our tortoises in uneaten hay can mold fairly quickly, at which point it should be removed.


----------



## Tom (Mar 1, 2012)

I've given mine alfalfa hay many times over the years. This year I'm going to grow some fresh alfalfa to feed them as part of a varied diet.

Some people recommend against it because there is a persistent, but incorrect myth, that protein causes pyramiding.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 2, 2012)

We feed orchard, alfalfa, and coastal to our tortoises. 



GBtortoises said:


> Pound for pound Alfalfa hay is one of the most nutrional foods you can feed. It can contain anywhere from about 15-20% protein, depending upon time of cutting and soil content that the grass was grown in. Tortoises do require protein in their diet. Plant protein is fine, animal protein is not. It also contains an average of about 30% fiber which is very good.
> Timothy, Bermuda, Orchard and Clover are also very good hay sources, all with a lower protein percentage than alfalfa if protein is a concern to you. I have been feeding my tortoises fresh alfalfa and alfalfa hay, as well as some of the other sources listed, for over 25 years now as part of a good quality, varied diet and have yet to any negative effect from doing so.







Tom said:


> I've given mine alfalfa hay many times over the years. This year I'm going to grow some fresh alfalfa to feed them as part of a varied diet.
> 
> Some people recommend against it because there is a persistent, but incorrect myth, that protein causes pyramiding.







katherine said:


> I feed alfalpha, timothy and bermuda hay from my local feed store in variation. I've got healthy tortoises and no complaints about any of them. I'd just be careful about storage and feeding location if you don't have a lot of tortoise because in the humid environment so many of keep our tortoises in uneaten hay can mold fairly quickly, at which point it should be removed.



 True!


----------



## Livingstone (Mar 2, 2012)

If protein caused pyramiding then mazuri would be out of business.


----------

